# Diffusion or Absorption for further treatments?



## mulveling (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi all,
I have another thread where I've received great advice for the initial treatment of my room:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/3740-appeal-acoustic-advice-my-room.html

Now I'm interested in how to embellish things. The largest remaining untreated area is the ceiling, and I'd like to treat the 1st reflection points there. As all of my treatments thus far are broadband absorptive in nature; should I be worried about over-absorbing? In other words, would absorbtion or diffustion be superior for the 1st reflection on the ceiling? I'd love to attach some more GIK panels up there, but my girlfriend and I wouldn't be really secure about those hanging overhead - we'd feel much more comforatable with something light and velcro-able like Auralex SonoFlat panels or the MetroFusor diffusors. Which of these two do you think is preferrable, sonically?

As it stands now, here's what I've got:
* Room is essentially 25.5'x14.1'x9'
* GIK 244 (2) and 242 (3) panels for 1st reflection points on front wall and side walls
* 2 GIK tri-traps on front wall corners; 2 more on the way to be stacked vertically
* 6 LENRDs on front wall/floor junction, with 6 more to be tacked in front wall/ceiling junction
* back "wall" is actually my kitchen, which I assume functions as a sort of diffusor (good, right?)

Only problem with the kitchen in the back is it doesn't lend itself to traditional bass trapping as there are no good corners back there to straddle - best I could do is about 10' worth of LENRDs in the ceiling/wall junction just above the kitchen cabinets. Worthwhile, do you think? Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We have people hang panels from the ceiling all the time. If you're not comfortable with that, then I'd go for a thick auralex foam panel or 2 - no more than that. The metrofusers just don't work over a wide enough frequency range to be effective IMO at reflection points.

Bryan


----------



## mulveling (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet! My Tri-Traps shipped out today! 

I might actually be tempted to try ceiling mounting a pair of 242's - since I've witnessed first hand how effective they are (place one ear near them while music is playing - pretty amazing). Any tips or leads on what steps & hardware would best accomplish the task? I'm not much of a DIY guy, obviously. If I go this route, then I'd probably buy another pair of 244's - place those on sidewall 1st reflection points duty and move the 242's to the ceiling. I'm also considering a few stands, since leaning panels against the walls from the floor probably keeps the a few inches below optimal height - my speakers' tops reach about 50" high.


----------

